# Ishant Sharma runs on Ubuntu



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2008)

Ishant Sharma runs on Ubuntu



> He may not know what it is, but Ishant Sharma is running on Ubuntu. For the uninitiated, Ubuntu is a word from the African Bantu language, which stresses collective success over individual achievements. Doc Rivers, coach of the 2008 NBA champion Boston Celtics, famously borrowed it from Bishop Desmond Tutu and made it a dressing-room mantra that helped lead the Celtics to their17th title and first banner in 22 years.
> 
> Nothing summarised India's spirit more than Ishant, to some an unlikely hero in India's 170-run, series-leveling win against Sri Lanka in Galle. The pendulum swung throughout this Test, primarily because both sides threw away positions of strength, but the second half of the first session today sealed it India's away. And it was down to Ishant's brilliance that India regrouped collectively. Blighted by sloppy cricket during the first half of the morning, they slipped from an overnight 200 for 4 to 269, leaving Sri Lanka 307 to take the series.
> 
> ...



*content-ind.cricinfo.com/slvind/content/current/story/363532.html


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, i thought he Runs ubuntu OS


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 3, 2008)

Me too, quite confusing thread, I think its a new kind of SPAM


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Me too, quite confusing thread, I think its a new kind of SPAM



Oh spam.Fool look at the user who posted it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 3, 2008)

Title is VERY MISLEADING


----------



## aku (Aug 3, 2008)

man! 
you expect someone to go through the whole thing?

Wouldn't a smaller section of the same had the served the same purpose?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Title is VERY MISLEADING



Not my fault its cricinfo's title  Ubuntu ka sirf OS hi nahi hota bhai.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 4, 2008)

^^You should have changed this, considering that it's basically a tech forum


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 4, 2008)

Awssome Practical Joke 
Ishant Sharma runs UBUNTU 
These CricInfo guys ROCK


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Awssome Practical Joke
> Ishant Sharma runs UBUNTU
> These CricInfo guys ROCK



^^ Only this guy understands what this thread is for.



aku said:


> man!
> you expect someone to go through the whole thing?
> 
> Wouldn't a smaller section of the same had the served the same purpose?



Dont give lectures here ok?If you dont want to read then dont.No need to jump on me.



ThinkFree said:


> ^^You should have changed this, considering that it's basically a tech forum



Its not my fault if you dont know the meaning of ubuntu. Secondly its in the random news section not open source.
*
For the uninitiated, Ubuntu is a word from the African Bantu language, which stresses collective success over individual achievements. *


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 6, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Its not my fault if you dont know the meaning of ubuntu.   [/b]



You are wrong, I knew it.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 6, 2008)

nice title...i thought he runs on foots..


----------



## mastermunj (Aug 6, 2008)

lol..


----------



## New (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow..Tricky title..


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 6, 2008)

Runs Ubuntu! LOOL


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 6, 2008)

Pah!


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 6, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Pah!


Understand the joke man! can somebody run ON Ubuntu ??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 7, 2008)

_ye sab _gaurav_indian _ka kara dhara hai._
He specifically puts the capital "U" in the thread title even though Cricinfo has it in lower case!
So I put the blame on YOU("U")


----------



## hellknight (Aug 7, 2008)

band karo is thread ko


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 7, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> _ye sab _gaurav_indian _ka kara dhara hai._
> He specifically puts the capital "U" in the thread title even though Cricinfo has it in lower case!
> So I put the blame on YOU("U")



Fully agree.


----------

